# 2002 Maxima Bose Stereo Removal



## Huskers99 (Jul 2, 2007)

I was wondering how to remove the existing in-dash Bose 6 disc CD changer out of my 2002 Nissan Maxima GLE. I just bought another Bose 6 disc changer and was wondering if there is any issues with swapping the existing stereo with one that I bought on E-Bay. Will the stereo controls on the steering wheel work with the new unit? Will I need the VIN number of the person that I bought the new stereo from? ( In order for the stereo to work, security code?)


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

PhatG20 should have the FSM you can check for instructions.

I don't know if these units are security coded or not, sorry.


----------



## vinthomas (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, I have a Nissan 02 Maxima and found out that my Bose stereo stopped playing suddenly. No lights, nothing at all. Got it checked, it needs to be replaced. Soon, my battery getting drained out. So, I got it checked and had to replace it with a new battery. Today, on turning the ignition, I could hear the CD changer but no lights nothing at all, and my battery got drained out. I need some help on the diagnosis of this problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Bose stereo can be sent out for repair. There are a number of companies that do this service. One of them is:

Nissan Maxima Car Stereo, Bose Car Stereo and Bose Amplifier Repair

If the drain is known not to be caused by the radio, then you'll need to track it down. Shut everything off, disconnect the negative battery cable and run a test light between the cable and the negative battery terminal (assuming you don't have a parasitic draw tester or ampmeter with a 2 amp shunt handy). If the test light illuminates, there's a draw on the battery. Remove fuses one at a time from the fuse box until the light goes out to identify the circuit the draw is on. Once you identify the circuit, get a wiring diagram and find out what's run on that circuit to help isolate the cause of the drain. I've had a couple faulty rear window defogger switches cause parasitic draws on Maximas. Might be something to keep in mind.


----------

